# gauge pods



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

search turned up nothing. I cant find a place that sells these for a b14 sentra


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I Have never seen thoes either for any nissan. The only thing you could do is, get an old bezel and try to fiberglass something up.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i was afraid of that. thanks though


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you can always get the lotec pillar pod. i've got one and its awesome quality.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

xt_out said:


> you can always get the lotec pillar pod. i've got one and its awesome quality.


feel free to post up where you got it. :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> I Have never seen thoes either for any nissan. The only thing you could do is, get an old bezel and try to fiberglass something up.


 thats what im gonna b doing very soon..i just gotta finish putting my car back together and i will b doing that..ill let ya kno how it turns out :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> thats what im gonna b doing very soon..i just gotta finish putting my car back together and i will b doing that..ill let ya kno how it turns out :fluffy:


that will be cool but wont it get in the way of the water temp and oil?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.gaugepods.com/

This has been in at least 30 threads...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ah...it seems you know everything..............anything you dont know? lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ^ah...it seems you know everything..............anything you dont know? lol


tons I don't know... and if I don't know it I research it.  then I know it. Amazing what you can find if you take a few minutes to look it up and use common sense.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i checked out gauge pods.com and didnt find what i was looking for. And i dont want guages on the a-pillar, too ricey for me


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> i checked out gauge pods.com and didnt find what i was looking for. And i dont want guages on the a-pillar, too ricey for me





too ricey? um you can try to find a din gauge holder(spot under radio) but i have looked for em and havent found em, im sure they are somewhere out there though


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> too ricey? um you can try to find a din gauge holder(spot under radio) but i have looked for em and havent found em, im sure they are somewhere out there though


ive seen it on ebay a few times.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> tons I don't know... and if I don't know it I research it.  then I know it. Amazing what you can find if you take a few minutes to look it up and use common sense.


indeed :cheers: chap


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> ive seen it on ebay a few times.



well i busted a search on ebay came up with nothing, oh well im sure your right , but im sure they dont come up very often. good news i found a new mod for everyone to buy


mega horsepower


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

see i use my DIN pocket, otherwise i would just fabricate a pod out of ABS plastic. Looks like im fiberglassing.

myoung- show me on gaugepods.com that has the bezel pod that im looking for. And in my first post, i told you i searched. I seem to be finding these for all cars except the B14


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> see i use my DIN pocket, otherwise i would just fabricate a pod out of ABS plastic. Looks like im fiberglassing.
> 
> myoung- show me on gaugepods.com that has the bezel pod that im looking for. And in my first post, i told you i searched. I seem to be finding these for all cars except the B14


I was referring to the A pillar pod mentioned a few posts later.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> i checked out gauge pods.com and didnt find what i was looking for. And i dont want guages on the a-pillar, too ricey for me


Ricey? Pillar pods ricey?? first I've ever heard that one. "A" pillar pods go back long before rice was invented.

Now personal perference I understand..

The way the instrument cluster is designed on the B14 it doesn't leave anough room for a pod like that..

I guess custom would be an option.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> James: I wish 350s were faster. Salesman: How fast you want it? James: Faster than that white se-r. Salesman:you dont think its faster than that? James: nah


I think James needs a slight adjustment in thinking patterns... lol...


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

myoung said:


> I think James needs a slight adjustment in thinking patterns... lol...



ya know which james it is? oh man you shoulda seen the salesmans face. priceless!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can only imagine ! LOL


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

like i said, too ricey FOR ME. Its only going to house a volt meter and an amp meter. THe only way i would put gauges on the a-pillar was if they were turbo-related gauges


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> like i said, too ricey FOR ME. Its only going to house a volt meter and an amp meter. THe only way i would put gauges on the a-pillar was if they were turbo-related gauges



hmm well you could do oil pressure, temp, and volt in the A pillar. since the gauges have important purposes that should make the pod unricey


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No that isn't ricey it's inportant. Now what is ricey is a A/F gauge that shows eratic readings (otherwise known as hooked up way wrong)


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> i checked out gauge pods.com and didnt find what i was looking for. And i dont want guages on the a-pillar, too ricey for me


so are the pillar guages in my friends F-150 lightning to ricey?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Binger said:


> so are the pillar guages in my friends F-150 lightning to ricey?


They came stock did they not? The F-150 Lightening has a supercharger correct? Thats not rice. If i see pillar pods in a car, but there are stupid gauges in it, thats ricey.

Why the hell is everyone jumping on me for my opinion. This is the internet is it not.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so what if I wanted to put oil temp and a volt meter on a pillar pod?
you may think it's ricey but I want them where they are visible....
I think ricey is putting guages in places where you can't see them without turning your head
like on the dashboard toward the passenger seat or on the glovebox. You may laugh but you know you have seen them


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> so what if I wanted to put oil temp and a volt meter on a pillar pod?
> you may think it's ricey but I want them where they are visible....
> I think ricey is putting guages in places where you can't see them without turning your head
> like on the dashboard toward the passenger seat or on the glovebox. You may laugh but you know you have seen them



i disagree, i think hiding gauges are fine, yes you might not be able to se them all the time but neither will that car thief or whoever wants to race you (at the drag strip). im putting my turbo timer and boost control in my glove box, but i guess if you want to paypal me the money ill leave it out in the open


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

when I say visible I mean where I can easily see them if I need to
I can understand what you are saying though about hiding them so that people won't know what you got but if anything fab some covers for them so that other people can't....
hmmmmmthat gave me an idea
fab some guage clusters into the dash and have covers for them...thanks for the idea


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Why the hell is everyone jumping on me for my opinion. This is the internet is it not.


quoted for emphasis


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> quoted for emphasis



do you like the din plate idea?


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

omori makes a cool din-plate gauge holder. The gauges are angles towards the drive. Unfortunately, i just checked out their na distributor site, and it looks like omori has pulled out of the north american market for some strange reason. I did find a place in malaysia that sells the same stuff though. Google "omori" to find out. I am also looking to make a new gauge pod myself. I have a pillar pod right now, but I don't like it as it is hard to read the gauges. You have to re-focus your eyes to look at each gauge. Something on the dash would be better, but harder to install.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> search turned up nothing. I cant find a place that sells these for a b14 sentra




I too have tried to find something like that. I came up dry and found nothing. Well I just ended up buying anouther OEM bezel which was like $22 for me. Now the fun part. Were starting tomorrow on this for mine. No fiberglass is being used. Mine will be built for a turbo setup. I will be going with 4 pod gauges. One for boost, one for oil temp, one for air/fuel ratio, and one for a volt meter. Sometimes I really love working for a body shop so I can learn all kinds od crazy things to do. I'll post mine up when complete.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

That's an interesting mod. It's interesting that it increases torque, scientifically how is that so?? I wonder if you can use more than one for even a larger torque gain? Can anyone out there offer advice on this product? Has anyone actually purchased this?? (If you all can't tell I'm being a bit sarcastic)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

quick question with those who have gray color interior. 
I got myself a pod for the gaugues, it came in black , so i tried to paint it gray to match the trim pieces inside but the paint color is too light. Anybody knows a perfect paint to match the interior?


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

for the paint, I always use SEM interior paint, it is AMAZING! I got my bro. in law a gauge pod for his turbo diesel dodge. I didn't know what color grey to get either. I went to my local auto parts store and they had a color swatch sheet or whatever you call it, that I could take out to the truck and compare with the actual color. Found one that matches exactly, more or less.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm i haven't seen SEM interior paint anywhere overhere. I guess i have to check PepBoys
or AutoZone


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

I doubt any national chain stores carry it, it is kind of a specialty product. I got it at an automotive paint shop. Check and see if there is anything like that where you live. The stuff is amazing, it bonds to the plastic really well. I have used it on an armrest in my zx that wasn't even the same color initially. After several thousand miles with my arm resting on it, it still hasn't rubbed off.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wow that sounds like a realy good paint. 
Well i got myself a can of Duplicolor from walmart, its charcol gray, we'll see how its gonna end up. I just need something close to the color, i didnt' want the pod black, or very bright gray cause it looks..too aftermarket if you know what i mean


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> wow that sounds like a realy good paint.
> Well i got myself a can of Duplicolor from walmart, its charcol gray, we'll see how its gonna end up. I just need something close to the color, i didnt' want the pod black, or very bright gray cause it looks..too aftermarket if you know what i mean


when u spray it use some adhesion promoter primerand use a green scotch bright pad to scuff it up. also if you go to a sherwin williams paint store look at the "fusion" krylon paint if you can find the same color i suggest that instead because it will cemicly "bond" to the plastic instead on just sit on top of it then you wont need primer :thumbup:







krylon fusion


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

there is someone on sr20 forums selling a grey one, which is why I opted out of it. My black one doesn't look too bad sitting on the tan interior. I havn't painted it because I'm afraid it wont match as well.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i bought black paint from autozone made to go on plastic, no chipping and it matches perfect


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Rathi134 said:


> i bought black paint from autozone made to go on plastic, no chipping and it matches perfect


same as fusion probly just duplicolor


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i primed mine few days ago, since i got the new paint .. charcol silver.. that was the only one i could find..well its darker than interior but brighter than black. So far it looks a lot better than black but its still wet.


----------

